# Adding On To The Outback... Want To Build A Cabana!



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

We have the A & E Patty-o-Room for our Outback (and love it) but it's starting to show it's age. Zippers don't work as well anymore, screens are starting to crack at the "folds"...

We want to build a cabana this year for our seasonal spot. Does anyone here have any experience with such an endeavor?

And even if not, I'd love to hear your ideas about ...

- Getting electrical service to it (a couple lights, a couple plugs, maybe a plug strong enough for a 1500w heater or teenie window air conditioner?
- The fridge is on that side of the trailer... would it be terrible to have that venting into the cabana?
- Thoughts about sealing the edges & roof line for bugs and rain (and snow in the winter).
on this note, what about making the trailer semi-removable?​- Would you remove the wheels and put it up on blocks?

Any suggestions, or construction-type pics, would be great.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Most of the people with rooms at my seasonal campground either use the premanufactured ones with glass windows, tin roofs, etc--this is what you find on a lot of the park models, some TTs and 5ers. Most of the people who build their own build them in 4x8 sections so they can be moved easily. They all have some type of rubber gasket with a rubber cover over it so when you push it up against the camper it forms a decent seal. I like what one guy did, he built his in sections using clips to hold the sections together, no nails or staples between the 4x8 sections, looks really smooth. Since most campers are 30A and every box has a 30A and 20A outlet, many people just add a few lights and outlets wired underneath the floor and then they plug that into the 20A slot instead of into the camper.


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

That is a good idea for the electrical... Hook it up in the spring, unplug for the winter!

Our park doesn't have that 20amp outlet, but the owner will add it on request. It's a new campground and I think he was trying to save a few bucks when he put the outlets in.. just 30amp and 50amp outlets so the juice is there to run an extra outlet. I'm going to talk to my house electrician about how to safely do this!

As for the rubber gasket.. Yeah, I was thinking of something that would allow me to pull the trailer out easily, but I just can't find any good pictures to examine! I even tried the For Sale ads thinking people might take good pictures of their great cabanas... but nope, I tell ya, people mustn't want to sell things by the terrible pictures they post!!

Thanks
Greg


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

For a gasket, what about using one designed for a slide? Here's a variety to choose from: click. Many trailer parts places on the web sell them.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I think the gaskets are even cheaper and easier then that....just standard garage door seals found at Lowes. You can also get those extra wide plastic strips that are used on loading docks at the doors that hang from the ceiling...I've seen people attach those to the side of their camper over the roof gaskets as an extra measure to keep water from coming inside.


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

Those are both great ideas... There is a local garage door company that installs both residential and commercial overhead doors. I bet they'll have a lot of options to choose from!

Thanks, much appreciated.
Greg

PS Did I mention this website is great?


----------

